# Thank God I don't live in New Jersey, their gun laws are... wow...



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not trying to be that guy that just comes on here to "plug my site" and I promise, except for the podcasts, I will try to do this only once in a blue moon.

This post by Paranoid Prepper on Jerseys gun laws, however, is both hilarious and frightening.

The People's Republic Of New Jersey Gun Review: Part 1 (Clicky)

For those not wanting to click... BB guns require a government permit? Really? Daisy Red Ryders? Yep.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Missouri has just switched over to constitutional carry, and you know what? The homicide rate is DOWN. 

We haven't turned into the wild west, it's not like Tombstone's OK Corral around here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Get use to it. We have not won the battle yet. Trump is just a rest period for us. The next wave is coming.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Get use to it. We have not won the battle yet. Trump is just a rest period for us. The next wave is coming.


Trump isn't even a rest period, really. Trust no politician, ever.

Ever.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just like the left coast Jersey has no concept of reality.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

didn't care for Crispy Cream before he kizzed Obammy's ring - then the whole bridge thing and he's always leaned left on the East Coast agenda ....


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Grew up in NJ until I turned 18 and moved to Tennessee for college in 1964. When I was 14 my dad had to get a permit for me to get a Marlin .22. The Crossman air rifle I wanted was not allowed at all. Now I am 71 and a Tennessee resident (married a TN girl and got my green card.) The irony is that I have a gun safe full of items that would net me a couple of life terms in NJ; hand guns, the "dreaded" black rifles, and all sorts of "cool" semi-auto stuff. New Jersey is draconian. Just look at the taxes.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I live in Delaware & never travel to N.J. as I might have a hollow pt bullet behind the seat & if stopped & found would be sent to prison. Md is bad but not as bad as NJ. Come to think about it I can't think of anything nice about NJ. On the negative side that's a different story.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I didn't know until last year that you can't even pump your own gas in Jersey. BTW if you didn't know, you probably think I am joking, I'm not... there is no self-service gas in the state.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I didn't know until last year that you can't even pump your own gas in Jersey. BTW if you didn't know, you probably think I am joking, I'm not... there is no self-service gas in the state.


I thinks it's changed now - Oregon had no self service also ....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I thinks it's changed now - Oregon had no self service also ....


Good, it needed to. My info was from a conversation a couple of years ago, so I sure hope it has.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Remember Diver ?
He was a Jersey guy and used to bitch about the restrictions


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Remember Diver ?
> He was a Jersey guy and used to bitch about the restrictions


Well if I had to have a state license to buy a freaking BB gun I would bitch too...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My friend who I was talking about from Jersey had to move back there for a year, so she brought her gun safe over to my house and left it with us until she got transfered back to the midwest. The only thing she took with her was her .357 snubby which was purchased and registered there.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I didn't know until last year that you can't even pump your own gas in Jersey. BTW if you didn't know, you probably think I am joking, I'm not... there is no self-service gas in the state.


I was in NJ about 6 yrs ago in my 68 vet & needed gas. Pulled into the gas station & a towel head comes out to put gas in my car he had no idea where the gas filler was so I showed him he handed the filter to me & said you do it. Smart guy cause if he did it & scratched the car I would have had to pop his head like a pimple.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Well if I had to have a state license to buy a freaking BB gun I would bitch too...


is it BB guns or pellet guns/air rifles - there's a big difference there .... and is it an overall law or just an age restriction .... this isn't uncommon


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

These state laws needs to be challenged all the way to the supreme court. Someone for example that loses a family member during a home invasion needs to file that due to the state's unreasonable gun laws he/she was unable to defend themselves and their family.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> is it BB guns or pellet guns/air rifles - there's a big difference there .... and is it an overall law or just an age restriction .... this isn't uncommon


I don't know, I will ask Paranoid. I've never heard of restrictions on BB guns in other states, but I suspect if any state would have them the People's Republic of Illinois would. (went to HS in Illinois, my mother lived there 40 years).


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

OK, I know easier said than done, but the people need to take their states back. Know who you are voting for, make sure everyone you know, and a few you don't, knows who they are voting for. 
My theory is most people don't give a rats azz about politics, even if they vote at all, they vote for either a (D) or a (R) beside the name, cause "that's who daddy voted for" or perhaps cause they recognized the name. 
I never was into politics either, but perhaps it's time we get a little more aware? Otherwise we can bitch and moan about these laws and regulations, while realizing we were the ones who voted these lawmakers into office.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

On the site, ParanoidPrepper responds: "The answer is: all of the above are controlled as firearms in NJ. The impact of that is relatively few BB guns or pellet guns are sold. There is just so much bureaucracy that few people buy them. They are all treated as “fireams”. As a result most people go straight to a. 22 for youth training. Regarding the comments over there about voting, the state is reliably blue. You vote and you lose, then repeat next election cycle."


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> On the site, ParanoidPrepper responds: "The answer is: all of the above are controlled as firearms in NJ. The impact of that is relatively few BB guns or pellet guns are sold. There is just so much bureaucracy that few people buy them. They are all treated as "fireams". As a result most people go straight to a. 22 for youth training. Regarding the comments over there about voting, the state is reliably blue. You vote and you lose, then repeat next election cycle."


I fully understand what you are saying. West Virginia once was a true blue state, republicans were few and far between. Democrats probably still outnumber the republicans, but the tide has swung quite a bit. The wheels of change truly do turn slowly, but they do turn. 
As a rule I don't say what I'd do in a circumstance I've never been in, but I would like to think if I found myself living in a state with laws I just couldn't agree with, I think I'd move.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's part 2 of the series:

The People?s Republic of New Jersey Gun Review, aka Part 2: ? Beans, Bullets, Bandages & You


----------

